# holding his urine for too long



## vbud88 (Mar 8, 2011)

bolo is now 19 months old, has grown into a lovely dog, the only concern I have is refusal to go out in the day to urinate, I Take him out in the morning for a run across the fields for over an hour he does his wees and poo, then he refuses to go out till my hubby gets home from work and takes him up the woods for hour and half, I put his lead on try coax him to go during day , he just will not go, how long do your dogs go without urinating, he eats well and is full of energy, so I take him out at 7.30am and he goes from say 8.30am to 4pm without going out


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Are you saying you take him out midday and walk him all around and he won't pee?

Or are you saying you put on his leash and he resists going out? If it is this one, I'd just say, "too bad, my friend!" and get him outside. I don't actually think it's good for them to hold it all day. He may be lazy, but you're the person. Get him out! 

If it is the first example, does he drink enough water? It is odd to me that he would go outside and not pee.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

my inlaws first greyhound was similar...
She refused to go pee all day long when my MIL would take her in the yard to potty...
However when FIL got home from work...put her on her leash and took her to the end of the driveway...she would go..and go..and go...
For her it was the location - MIL didnt take her far enough away form the house! LOL!
She knew FIL's routine...and would just wait for him!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My Brady is like that. When I get up in the morning, MacKenzie will go out first thing about 6:30 am, he will just look at me and won't want to go out until sometimes 2 or 3 hours later ( about 9 to 9:30 on weekends). That means he has not gone for about 12 hours. Even at night when I let him to got out for the last time, he can be out for a half hour or so, and it is not until I call him in that he decides to pee and poop.

Depending on the day, he could sit in the house all day if we let him, unless something interesting is happening outside, where MacKenzie is in and out almost every 5 minutes.

When he does pee, I swear it is the same amount as an elephant!

The good thing is that he has never had an accident since he was six months old, but I do worry at times that he is holding it too long.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I have noticed Brooks often doesn't want to get up to go outside to pee before we go to bed (then thinks it's a great idea to wake me up later to let him out), so whether he likes it or not, he goes out.
But I have also noticed times when he does what you describe--that he has had the opportunity to pee when he is outside, but holds it til later then pees non-stop for like 30 seconds.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max does not want out first thing in the morning. If I get up at 8am, he will come out to the kitchen and lay down. Often it is more than an hour before he wants out. This is after he has been inside since 8 or 9 pm the night before. When he goes, it seems like gallons. 

He drinks plenty of water and eats twice per day.


----------

